# Drop Solo RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/7/18)

The new Drop Solo by TVC as arrived at the Sir's.



Available in black, silver and gold.

Get them while stocks last!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/drop-solo-rda-by-tvc-digiflavor

Remember we offer free shipping to all major city centres countrywide on orders over R700.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

